# Heres some info on events



## West Fight Company

Saturday 23th February - Total Combat 23 - Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-Le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, DH4 5PH - www.mmatotalcombat.com

Saturday 23rd February - Pride and Glory: Battle in the 'Boro - Eston Sports Academy, Middlesbrough - www.shotaikai.co.uk

Saturday 23th February - Full Contact Fight Night - South Parade Pier, Southsea, Portsmouth, PO4 0SW - [email protected]

Sunday 24th February - King Of The Ring - Muay Thai And MMA Event - At The Royal Concert Hall, Nottingham

Sunday 24th February - Cage Fighters Championship 2: Tough Enough (Formally UKMMAC) - Amadeus Nightclub, Rochester, Kent www.cagefighters.net

Thursday 28th February - Kings Of the Ring Challenge (16 Man Elimination Boxing Tournament) -The Lancastrian Suite, Lancaster Road, Dunston, Gateshead, Tyne And Wear, NE11 9JR

March

Saturday 1st March - Ultimate Warrior Challenge 6 - Southend Leisure & Tennis Centre, Garon Park, Eastern Avenue, Southend-On-Sea, SS2 4FA. www.ultimatewarriorchallenge.co.uk

Saturday 1st March - Caged Aggression - Bedlington, Northumberland, - Contact: [email protected] or ring 07731000074

Sunday 2nd March - Cage Gladiators VI - Liverpool Olympia, Liverpool www.cagegladiators.tv

Friday 7th March - FCC 1 -Furious Fighting Championship, Club Chic, Rosas (Spain) www.furiousfightingchampionship.com

Saturday 8th March - Cage Rage 25: Bring It On - Wembley Arena, London - www.cagerage.tv

Saturday 8th March - Cage of Truth - Dublin, Ireland http://www.ringoftruth.info/

Saturday 8th March - War in Workington 6 - Moorclose Sports Centre, Workington, Cumbria. contact [email protected] or 07971737234 or

www.hfamma.co.uk

Sunday 9th March - Cage Wars - Kings Hall, Belfast, Northern Ireland - www.cagewars.co.uk

Saturday 15th March - FX3 Fight Night 7 - Rivermead Complex, Richfield Avenue, Reading, Berkshire RG1 8EQ www.fx3.org.uk

Saturday 15th March - AFL (The Art of War) Newport Centre, Newport, South Wales - http://www.theafl.co.uk/

Saturday 15th March - Pride and Glory: War Zone - Newcastle - www.shotaikai.co.uk

Saturday 15th March - Cage Wars - Braehead Arena, Glasgow, Scotland - www.cagewars.co.uk

Sunday 16th March - MKJUNGLEWARS Sound Lounge, Milton Keynes - PM MKJUNGLEWARS or call 07951408727 for more information

Sunday 16th March - Ultimate Fighting Revolution 12 - Elk Nightclub, Co. Derry, Northern Ireland www.ufr.me.uk

Sunday 23rd March - New Show TBC - Washington football club

Saturday 29th march - Angrrr Management "The Octagon Club" Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre, Kidderminster www.grrr.tv

Saturday 29th March - Big [email protected] hall - Bacup Leisure Hall, bacup, Rossendale, Lancashire.

Saturday 29th March - New Generation Tournament Italy - contact [email protected]

Sunday 30th March - X-fighter - Sunderland - Contact Leslee Ojugbana at [email protected] for more info

Sunday 30th March - Clash of Warriors 2: No Mercy Nottingham (TBC) www.clashofwarriors.com

April

Saturday 5th April - Pride and Glory: Drop Zone 9 - Catterick Garrison - www.shotaikai.co.uk

Saturday 5th April - Octagon Events B.O.A.C 3 Garston Urban Hall, Garston, Liverpool

Saturday 12th April - AMMA Fighting Championships - Aston Vila Football Club, Birmingham. www.mmafc.co.uk - Contact - [email protected]

Saturday 12th April - Cage Rage Contenders (London) 9 - The Troxy, 490 Commercial Road, London, E1 0HX http://www.cagerage.tv/contenders

Sunday 13th April - Strike and Submit 6 - The Lancastrian Suite, Federation Brewery, Lancaster Road, Dunston, Gateshead. www.strikensubmit.co.uk

Sunday 13th April - Acropolis Fight Night 3: Rumble In The Rhondda, Tylorstown Sports Centre, Rhondda, Wales

Saturday 19th April - Cage Warriors: Enter the Rough House 6 - Harvey Hadden Sports Centre, Wigman Road, Bilborough, Nottingham NG8 4PB contact - [email protected] - www.myspace.com/cage_warriors_uk

Saturday 19th April - Fightzone vs Battleground - My Legends Bar, 114 high Street, West Sunderland, SRT 1RT - Contact Dave on 07731000074 or email [email protected] or [email protected]








Friday 25th April - ZT Fight Night 10 - http://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htmhttp://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htm








Saturday 26th April - Survival Fighting Championships 2 Watford Colosseum, Rickmansworth Road Watford Hertfordshire WD1 7HE http://www.survivalfc.comhttp://www.survivalfc.com








Saturday 26th and Sunday 27th April - SENI 2008: The Worlds Greatest Martial Arts Expo (also includes Pain & Glory, Gracie BJJ Invitational and more) - ExCeL London, One Western Gateway, Royal Victoria Dock, London, E16 1XL www.seni.tv








Sunday 27th April - Cage Gladiators VII - Liverpool Olympia, Liverpool www.cagegladiators.tv 








May








Saturday 3th May - Cage Rage Contenders (Ireland) 3 - Dublin, Ireland http://www.ringoftruth.info/http://www.ringoftruth.info/ www.cagerage.tv/contenders








Sunday 4th May - Pride and Glory: Battle in the Boro 2 'The Return' - www.shotaikai.co.uk








Saturday 10th May - MAPP UK Presents: The Champions - Cedar Court Leeds/Bradford - www.mappuk.com








Saturday 10th May - The Zone 2 - Gothenburg, Sweden - www.thezonefc.com








Saturday 10th may - Cage Rage 26 - Wembley Arena, London - www.cagerage.tv








Sunday 18th May - Ultimate Fighting Revolution 13 - Lurgan, County Armagh, Northern Ireland www.ufr.me.uk








Friday 23rd May - Pride and Glory: Adrenaline - Cramlington, Northumberland - www.shotaikai.co.uk








Saturday 31st may - Total Combat 24 - Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-Le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, DH4 5PH - www.mmatotalcombat.com 








June








Sunday 1st June - UFR Semi Pro Series - Ramble Inn, Antrim, Northern Ireland www.ufr.me.uk








Saturday 7th June - Cage Rage Contenders (London) 10 - The Troxy, 490 Commercial Road, London, E1 0HX http://www.cagerage.tv/contendershttp://www.cagerage.tv/contenders








Saturday 7th June - Ultimate Force - Doncaster Dome, Doncaster, Yorkshire - www.ultimateforcefighting.com








Sunday 8th June - Cage Kombat 7 - Dalkeith miners club, Edinburgh, Scotland








Sunday 8th June - Cage Gladiators VIII - George H Carnall Leisure Centre, Manchester www.cagegladiators.tv 








Saturday 28th June - AFL (The Art of War) Newport Centre, Newport, South Wales - http://www.theafl.co.uk/http://www.theafl.co.uk/








Sunday 29th June - Clash of Warriors 3: Judgement Day Nottingham (TBC) www.clashofwarriors.com





July








Sunday 13th July - Strike and Submit 7 - The Lancastrian Suite, Federation Brewery, Lancaster Road, Dunston, Gateshead. www.strikensubmit.co.uk








Friday 18th July - ZT Fight Night 11 - http://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htmhttp://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htm








Saturday 19th July - FX3 Fight Night 8 - Rivermead Complex, Richfield Avenue, Reading, Berkshire RG1 8EQ www.fx3.org.uk








Sunday 27th July - Cage Gladiators IX - Liverpool Olympia, Liverpool www.cagegladiators.tv 








August








Saturday 16th August - Cage Rage Contenders (London) 11 - The Troxy, 490 Commercial Road, London, E1 0HX http://www.cagerage.tv/contendershttp://www.cagerage.tv/contenders








Saturday 30th August - Ultimate Force - Doncaster Dome, Doncaster, Yorkshire - www.ultimateforcefighting.com








September








Saturday 6th September - Total Combat 25 - Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-Le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, DH4 5PH - www.mmatotalcombat.com 








Saturday 13th September - AFL (The Art of War) Newport Centre, Newport, South Wales - http://www.theafl.co.uk/http://www.theafl.co.uk/








Sunday 21st September - Ultimate Fighting Revolution 14 - Belfast, Northern Ireland www.ufr.me.uk








Sunday 28th September - Cage Gladiators X - Liverpool Olympia, Liverpool www.cagegladiators.tv 








October








Sunday 12th October -Cage Kombat 8 - Dalkeith miners club, Edinburgh, Scotland








Sunday 19th October - UFR Semi Pro Series - Ramble Inn, Antrim, Northern Ireland www.ufr.me.uk








Friday 17th October - ZT Fight Night 12 - http://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htmhttp://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htm








Sunday 26th October - Strike and Submit 8 - The Lancastrian Suite, Federation Brewery, Lancaster Road, Dunston, Gateshead. www.strikensubmit.co.uk








November








Saturday 1st November - Cage Rage Contenders (London) 12 - The Troxy, 490 Commercial Road, London, E1 0HX http://www.cagerage.tv/contendershttp://www.cagerage.tv/contenders








Saturday 15th November - FX3 Fight Night 9 - Rivermead Complex, Richfield Avenue, Reading, Berkshire RG1 8EQ www.fx3.org.uk








Sunday 16th November - Ultimate Fighting Revolution 15 - (Venue TBA) www.ufr.me.uk








Friday 28th November - ZT Fight Night 13 - http://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htmhttp://www.ztfightskool.com/ztfn.htm








Saturday 29th November - Total Combat 26 - Rainton Meadows Arena, Houghton-Le-Spring, Tyne and Wear, DH4 5PH - www.mmatotalcombat.com 








Saturday 29th November - AFL (The Art of War) Newport Centre, Newport, South Wales - http://www.theafl.co.uk/http://www.theafl.co.uk/








Sunday 30th November - Cage Gladiators XI - Liverpool Olympia, Liverpool www.cagegladiators.tv


----------



## Mang Tombing

I am alsoo a professional fighter. Please send me all the information regarding the martial arts fighting

Rgds

Mang


----------



## Mang Tombing

Please send me all the information regarding the PRO fight

Rgds

Mang:angry:


----------



## SteSteez

Thought that was Bruce lee for a second then


----------



## SanshouMatt

LOL, I did a double take!


----------



## RobbieMMA

Anyone going to do one of these for 2009??


----------



## kainer2

Hmm this list looked copied and pasted from someone else

I have a 09 list but it's being kept behind closed doors

To be honest if you put the leg work in it's not that hard to do

Even though there seems to be dozens of events nowadays


----------



## Heyo

Hey any info you got on any fights goin on around IdahoFalls, Idaho Please send me all the info....


----------



## MMA fight promotions Ire.

Hey guys! UOC 2 will take place in Omagh, Co.Tyrone N.Ireland on Sat 4th April 2009. We already have sum great fighters lined up from England, Dublin, France and Ireland, so if you want to fight email Trev at..... [email protected] or phone 07708819347 and we will sort out fights! There are Irish UOC Title Belts up for grabs in most classes and weight cats.


----------



## ON TOP PROMOTIONS

Date 4 the 1st on top promotion date is the 26th february 2011! It will b held in celtic park! There will b more info on this show and more dates confirmed in the near future! Cheers!!


----------

